# Charlotte Casiraghi riding Troy



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

What a MAGNIFICENT animal! That music/video gave me chills. Wow.


----------



## antiguogrumete (May 9, 2010)

MuleWrangler said:


> What a MAGNIFICENT animal! That music/video gave me chills. Wow.


Thanks


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It makes me chuckle how everything we seem to consider "good equitation" flies right out the window when you get to this level. Why is it considered good equitation if we can't attain to it at the higher levels when it should be most important?

Fantastic video, gorgeous horse.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

Troy is absolutely STUNNING!!


----------



## antiguogrumete (May 9, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It makes me chuckle how everything we seem to consider "good equitation" flies right out the window when you get to this level. Why is it considered good equitation if we can't attain to it at the higher levels when it should be most important?
> 
> Fantastic video, gorgeous horse.


Thanks, for your comment


----------

